# Open system



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Old, circa 1926, open hydronic systems. Pumps in basement, tanks in attic. Riveted tanks wrapped in horse hair and canvas insulation. Still in use.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

What boiler is used?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

None. Steam to water shell and tube heat exchanger.


----------

